

NASA: New “impossible” engine works, could change space travel forever - jabo
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/nasa-reveals-new-impossible-engine-can-change-space-t-1614549987/?

======
dmfdmf
Who cares about space travel -- I want to put in my order for a Starwars
hover-craft.

